# Yellow tint assos chamois cream



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Looking for the yellow tint Assos Chamois cream,purchased some approximately 3 1/2 years ago. I like it for longer rides. Anybody have any sources?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, wasn't that great? The greenish stuff or white stuff is terrible. Supposedly Assos listened to their customers and was supposed to re-release it? I seem to recall something like; or maybe it was a dream or rumor. I haven't come across it. I switched to DZNuts, which I like.


----------

